
When are accelerators worth it? - mapletreeme
For a profitable, growing SaaS, with an experienced founder - are accelerators ever worth it? Looks like angel-funding and mediocre info for VC-level terms. Read: what most ask for is not equal to the value they provide. Am I wrong?
======
cimmanom
You get two things from an accelerator, and the value you get from them
depends on the particular accelerator and on how much you need those things.

The first thing you get is access to a network or advisors willing to help you
learn how to grow your business and make connections for sales and VCs whom
you might be able to persuade to invest.

The second thing you get is legitimacy. This is mostly signaling. If an
accelerator with a good reputation accepted you, that’s a signal to others
that your team and business have been vetted and have potential.

